# Makeup Artits..what airbrush system do you prefer?



## Buttercup86 (Oct 26, 2010)

About a week ago I received my Dinair kit in the mail, I purchased their foundation deluxe kit. I am new to airbrushing professionally, so I wanted to buy something small and compact just to get more used to it. Well, the kit has been working very well so far. I used it Sunday afternoon, no problems. I go to airbrush a family member last night, and lo and behold...no makeup will come out. That is not what this post is about...I'll quit rambling. I am just left really unhappy by this, I have no idea after 1 week of use, that my airbrush is so clogged it won't even spray makeup! I also went through all of their cleaning videos, I clean it religiously after EVERY use too! Anyway, I am thinking about returning the damned thing and going with a more professional company (I've had other issues with Dinair as well, another subject). So artists that airbrush, what is your favorite? I was looking into a Temptu Pro system. If this is not under the correct area, please repost. I am new to posting here. Thank you!


----------



## miinx (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my Temptu airbrush and temptu s/b airbrush makeup. (The professional version, not the airpod). I've heard alot of gripes with Dinair, never used them personally.


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2010)

i use an iwata smart jet air compressor, and an iwata revolution airbrush gun, and occ foundations.

  	i hate airbrushing though. I personally get a better finish with using regular foundation and brushes...


----------

